# Looking for a job in Canada



## broxd (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi! my wife want to apply as Caregiver and/or Eldercare jobs in canada she's graduate in B.S. Computer Science and she's graduate also in Professional Caregiver. If any body know's who's looking for a Caregiver or Eldercare in Canada? Pls. reply my message. Thank you very much and looking for your kind reply.


Best regards,

Febie


----------

